# Video Studio 9 - fertiges Video nochmals bearbeiten?



## Schiesti (13. November 2006)

Schönen Guten Morgen!

Frage: ich hab aus ca. 3 Videokassetten des 1. Lebensjahres meines Sohnes  das wichtigste zusammengeschnitten (mit Pinnacle Studio 9) und daraus eine DVD "erzeugt"

Tja und jetzt beim Durchforsten aller Kassetten bin ich draufgekommen, dass es da noch eine mit sehr witzigen Szenen gegeben hätte  

Nur leider hab ich alle bearbeitenden Dateien bereits gelöscht ...

Ist es möglich aus der fertigen DVD irgendwie wieder eine zu bearbeitende Datei zu machen, damit ich die fehlenden Szenen noch nachträglich einfügen kann?

Vielen Dank, liebe Grüße Christian


----------



## axn (13. November 2006)

Möglich ja, aber ich würde es lassen. Es ist aufwändig und der Qualität nicht dienlich. Vielleicht machst du aus der Szene das Intro für die DVD des 2. Lebensjahres..? 

Wenn du es doch machen möchtest, versuch die vob dateien in mpg umzubenennen. Du wirst keine Mehrspurdaten haben, also sollte das funktionieren. Sonst Stichwort "Demultiplexing". Wenn Studio 9 die Dateien schluckt hast du ein Problem weniger.. Möglicherweise gibt es dann noch Schwierigkeiten mit dem Ton. Dann versuch mal einen kostenlosen ac3 Konverter aus dem Netz..

Hast du nur das Rohmaterial gelöscht oder auch die Studio 9 Projektdatei? - Alles nochmal einspielen wäre besser.. 

mfg

axn


----------



## Schiesti (13. November 2006)

Nein, leider ist auch die Projektdatei gelöscht


----------

